# [Tuto]:Partage internet avec SFR en 10 étapes (gratuitement)



## jerem87 (24 Juin 2009)

Pour activer le partage internet sur l'iPhone avec SFR et l'OS 3.0 non jailbreaker ou pas (pour les autres FAI, voir : http://www.iphone-notes.de/mobileconfig/), à part que le proxy sera différent.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1°) Assurez-vous d'avoir l'OS 3.0 

2°) Téléchargez le fichier et envoyez-le par mail sur votre iPhone: partage.sfr.mobileconfig :rose:

3°) Téléchargez la pièce jointe sur votre iPhone et ouvrez-le. Le "patch" s'applique sur l'iPhone (qui correspond en fait à un fichier de configuration iPhone). :love:

4°) Maintenant quand vous allez dans "Partage Internet", vous avez la possibilité de l'activer ou non. Dès maintenant, vous pouvez soit vous connectez en USB à votre Mac ou PC, et celui ci va automatiquement vous détectez et vous demandez (en tout cas pour le Mac), si vous souhaitez ajouter une carte réseau. 

5°) Maintenant votre ordinateur est connecté en réseau avec l'iPhone (quand la manip est terminé, pensez-bien à désactiver vos autres connexions réseaux et le wifi de l'iPhone, si votre iPhone se connectera en Wifi et pas en 3g (Edge, ...) :sleep:

6°) Maintenant, il faut spécifier un serveur proxy dans votre navigateur ou si vous avez un Mac, directement dans les "préférences systèmes", puis dans "Réseau", votre "connexion iPhone" (Bluetooth ou USB). Puis dans les options "Avancés", onglet "Proxys", cochez tout les casses de protocole, à part le dernier, "Configuration du proxy automatique", et lui indiquez comme adresse IP : "195.115.25.129". 

7°) Il faut que vous utilisez "Firefox", et oui c'est une "obligation" pour utiliser un plugin. 

8°) Télécharlez le plugin Firefox : "user agent switcher" : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59 

9°) Après avoir redémarrer Firefox, le plugin est installé et vous pouvez le retrouvez dans "Outils" puis "Default User Agent". 

10°) Maintenant on va crée un profil "iPhone". Par défaut dans la nouvelle version, le profil iPhone 3.0 est déjà crée. Si c'est le cas, dès que vous ouvrez Firefox pour utiliser votre connexion réseau avec l'iPhone, activez-le et vous aurez internet. 

Par contre si le profil n'existe pas, créez le : 

Allez dans Firefox, "Outils" puis "Default User Agent", puis "Edit User Agent", puis "New User Agent", et remplissez les lignes suivantes :

"Description" : Modem iPhone

"User Agent" : Mozilla/5.0 (iPhone; U; CPU like Mac OS X; en) AppleWebKit/420+ (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/3.0 Mobile/1A538a Safari/419.3

11°) Dès que vous ouvrez Firefox maintenant, pour utiliser votre connexion réseau avec l'iPhone, activez-le profil "Modem iPhone" ou le nom que vous lui avez donné et vous surfez !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

jerem87 a dit:


> Pour activer le partage internet sur l'iPhone avec SFR et l'OS 3.0 non jailbreaker ou pas (pour les autres FAI, voir : http://www.iphone-notes.de/mobileconfig/), à part que le proxy sera différent.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



SUPER 
1) Mais comment peut-on être réellement sûrs que SFR ne "voit" pas qu'on utilise un ordi derrière l'iphone ?
2) Changer de user agent c'est bien mais à ne permet que le surf. Si on veut faire du ftp par exemple, à part une extension Firefox, on ne peux pas utiliser ses softs favoris (transmit par ex !)


----------



## jerem87 (24 Juin 2009)

jvitre@screenmatters.com a dit:


> SUPER
> 1) Mais comment peut-on être réellement sûrs que SFR ne "voit" pas qu'on utilise un ordi derrière l'iphone ?
> 2) Changer de user agent c'est bien mais à ne permet que le surf. Si on veut faire du ftp par exemple, à part une extension Firefox, on ne peux pas utiliser ses softs favoris (transmit par ex !)


J'ai essayé avec Yummy FTP, Adium pour Msn, iChat, et c'est 3 logiciels passent même si ils n'ont pas de "User Default Switcher". 

Je l'utilise depuis plusieurs jours, c'est décompté dans les stats de l'iPhone. 

J'utilisais cette manip avec un Sony Ericsson il y a un an, et ça fonctionnait aussi très bien.

Je ne sais pas si cette méthode est invahible mais en tout cas sur les sites internet, tu es bien reconnu en tant qu'iPhone. J'ai vérifié notamment avec des stats comme Google Analytics, et il te reconnait comme si tu avais surfé avec l'iPhone.

Bonne journée.

Jérémie.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

jerem87 a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec Yummy FTP, Adium pour Msn, iChat, et c'est 3 logiciels passent même si ils n'ont pas de "User Default Switcher".
> 
> Je l'utilise depuis plusieurs jours, c'est décompté dans les stats de l'iPhone.
> 
> ...



Salut Jerem,
comment peux-tu être sur que ça passe dans les stats de l'iphone si tu l'utilise que depuis quelque jours seulement ? Tu as une facture détaillée, jour après jour toi ?

Bon sinon pour Adium et consors c'est étonnant.

Bravo pour ton tuto en tous les cas.


Julien


----------



## jerem87 (24 Juin 2009)

> Salut Jerem,
> comment peux-tu être sur que ça passe dans les stats de l'iphone si tu l'utilise que depuis quelque jours seulement ? Tu as une facture détaillée, jour après jour toi ?
> 
> Bon sinon pour Adium et consors c'est étonnant.
> ...



Oui les stats de l'iPhone, dans "Réglages", "Général", "Utilisation", dans l'iPhone, les stats sont en tant réel.

Pour Adium, ça me surprend pas du fait que SFR et les autres autorises le MSN sur les iPhone. Mais pour iChat c'est étonnant ... Peut-être un iChat sur l'iPhone 3Gs qui se prépare ...

Sur mon suivi conso, aucun frais supplémentaire.

De rien pour le tuto.

Jérémie.


----------



## nicolasf (24 Juin 2009)

À confirmer, mais il n'y a pas besoin de Firefox : Safari (dernière version) fait déjà ça de base. Il faut activer le menu développement (dans les préférences avancées) puis sélectionner un profil correspondant à un iPhone ou même iPod touch (il y a plein de profils différents). Je ne vois pas pourquoi cela ne marcherait pas, mais encore une fois, je n'ai pas essayé.

Je serais curieux de savoir si les opérateurs sont capables de détecter malgré tout qu'il s'agit d'un iPhone. M'est avis que cela leur coûterait plus cher que le gain attendu. J'espère en tout cas qu'ils vont finir par intégrer la data modem dans les forfaits usuels, quitte à conserver des offres illimitées pour ceux qui ont de gros besoins.

Merci sinon...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à exécuter le patch après me l'être envoyé par mail.

Comment faire?

merci pour le tuto et pour votre aide


----------



## jerem87 (24 Juin 2009)

bouhbouh a dit:


> Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à exécuter le patch après me l'être envoyé par mail.
> 
> Comment faire?
> 
> merci pour le tuto et pour votre aide


Tu le vois ? Qu'es ce que ça t'indique exactement ?

Fais attention, quand tu télécharges ce fichier, j'ai eu le problème sur Safari ou Firefox je sais plus, il m'a enlevé le .mobileconfig, vérifie ça déjà, si tu n'as pas l'extension rajoute là.

@+

Jérém.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

j'ai tout comme il faut!
c'est lu comme une image dans le mail...


Je tente par l'utilitaire de configuration de l'Iphone, mais il n'a pas l'air de vouloir l'installer....


----------



## jerem87 (24 Juin 2009)

bouhbouh a dit:


> j'ai tout comme il faut!
> c'est lu comme une image dans le mail...
> 
> 
> Je tente par l'utilitaire de configuration de l'Iphone, mais il n'a pas l'air de vouloir l'installer....


Il faut l'envoyer par mail directement sur l'iPhone, il ne faut pas passer par l'utilitaire de configuration de l'iPhone.


----------



## benitococo (24 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, ce partage internet m'intéresse bien mais je suis chez orange, j'ai téléchargé le patch correspondant et maintenant je peux effectivement activer le partage internet mais est ce que vous auriez le proxy qui correspond à orange afin que je termine la configuration ???


----------



## jordan04 (24 Juin 2009)

Pourquoi cela ne marche pas sur le EDGE ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

jerem87 a dit:


> Il faut l'envoyer par mail directement sur l'iPhone, il ne faut pas passer par l'utilitaire de configuration de l'iPhone.



Je sais, c'est parce que ça nefonctionnait pas par mail que j'ai tenté la seconde solution...

Par mail je n'arrive pas à exécuter le fichier...


----------



## jerem87 (26 Juin 2009)

benitococo a dit:


> Bonjour, ce partage internet m'intéresse bien mais je suis chez orange, j'ai téléchargé le patch correspondant et maintenant je peux effectivement activer le partage internet mais est ce que vous auriez le proxy qui correspond à orange afin que je termine la configuration ???


As-tu trouvé une solution pour Orange ? As-tu essayé ?


----------



## Onra (26 Juin 2009)

En tout cas merci pour le tuto


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2009)

De mon côté, le patch s'est bien installé, mais ensuite j'ai perdu toute connexion. Mon iPhone m'indiquant que je ne possédais pas d'abonnement Data.

DU coup, désinstallation et tout est redevenu normal.


----------



## benitococo (27 Juin 2009)

jerem87 a dit:


> As-tu trouvé une solution pour Orange ? As-tu essayé ?


Alors pour orange j'ai simplement installé le patch et le plugin firefox, j'ai fait quelques essais et le suivi conso me le comptait comme navigation dans mon option internet max mais je m'en suis pas assez servi pour etre certain que ça passe pas en hors forfait.
Voila, en attendant d'en savoir un peu plus.


----------



## jerem87 (28 Juin 2009)

gwen a dit:


> De mon côté, le patch s'est bien installé, mais ensuite j'ai perdu toute connexion. Mon iPhone m'indiquant que je ne possédais pas d'abonnement Data.
> 
> DU coup, désinstallation et tout est redevenu normal.


Tu es bien en SL2SFR ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2009)

certains ont ils déjà reçu le facture pour voir si c'était décompté hors forfait.

Je ne devrai pas tarder à recevoir la mienne. Je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## jerem87 (7 Juillet 2009)

bouhbouh a dit:


> certains ont ils déjà reçu le facture pour voir si c'était décompté hors forfait.
> 
> Je ne devrai pas tarder à recevoir la mienne. Je vous tiens au jus.



J'ai reçu ma facture aucun hors forfait pour ma part.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2009)

Epinglé !


----------



## wcone (12 Juillet 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> À confirmer, mais il n'y a pas besoin de Firefox : Safari (dernière version) fait déjà ça de base. Il faut activer le menu développement (dans les préférences avancées) puis sélectionner un profil correspondant à un iPhone ou même iPod touch (il y a plein de profils différents). Je ne vois pas pourquoi cela ne marcherait pas, mais encore une fois, je n'ai pas essayé.
> 
> Je serais curieux de savoir si les opérateurs sont capables de détecter malgré tout qu'il s'agit d'un iPhone. M'est avis que cela leur coûterait plus cher que le gain attendu. J'espère en tout cas qu'ils vont finir par intégrer la data modem dans les forfaits usuels, quitte à conserver des offres illimitées pour ceux qui ont de gros besoins.
> 
> Merci sinon...



Effectivement, cela fonctionne sous Safari ! Merci pour l'astuce !


----------



## rohnifab (12 Août 2009)

Merci pour ce tuto qui est enorme mais j ai un petit probleme je suis bloquer a l etape 6
 Puis dans les options "Avancés", onglet "Proxys", cochez tout les casses de protocole, à part le dernier, "Configuration du proxy automatique", et lui indiquez comme adresse IP : "195.115.25.129".
Je suis un novice et je narrive pas a cocher toutes les cases de protocole et je ne sais pas ou il faut entrer l adresse ip quand je coche tout les protocoles et que je clike sur ok quand je reviens dessus il sont decocher sinon j ai reussi a faire tout les autres etapes mais bien sur quand j arrive a la fin et que j enleve la wiifi de mon mac et que j essaye de me connecter bien sur ca ne marche pas alors que j ai bien mon iphone3.0 dans la barre outils.
Est ce que quelqu un aurait la gentilesse de pouvoir m aider sur ce point car je reprend bientot les cours et pouvoir avoir internet en cours me satisferait beaucoup MERCI


----------



## jerem87 (13 Août 2009)

rohnifab a dit:


> Merci pour ce tuto qui est enorme mais j ai un petit probleme je suis bloquer a l etape 6
> Puis dans les options "Avancés", onglet "Proxys", cochez tout les casses de protocole, à part le dernier, "Configuration du proxy automatique", et lui indiquez comme adresse IP : "195.115.25.129".
> Je suis un novice et je narrive pas a cocher toutes les cases de protocole et je ne sais pas ou il faut entrer l adresse ip quand je coche tout les protocoles et que je clike sur ok quand je reviens dessus il sont decocher sinon j ai reussi a faire tout les autres etapes mais bien sur quand j arrive a la fin et que j enleve la wiifi de mon mac et que j essaye de me connecter bien sur ca ne marche pas alors que j ai bien mon iphone3.0 dans la barre outils.
> Est ce que quelqu un aurait la gentilesse de pouvoir m aider sur ce point car je reprend bientot les cours et pouvoir avoir internet en cours me satisferait beaucoup MERCI



Le proxy n'est en fait pas utile, ne le mets pas, le plus important si ton iPhone est bien connecté à ton ordi, et que dans les paramètres réseau tu le vois bien d'activer, vérifie que tu as bien choisis "iPhone" dans l'extension du "User Switch Agent" sur Firefox.

Attention au firmware 3.1, il sera sensé évité cette petite faille du téléphone, pour que l'on puisse faire du "partage internet" sans abonnement spécifique. 

Bonne journée !


----------



## rohnifab (13 Août 2009)

A ok merci cest peut etre pour ca j ai le new firmware 3.0.1 bon ba tan pis j attendrai des news pour un nouveau moyen de contourner


----------



## hyako (16 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Si je comprends, ça ne fonctionne plus avec le firmware 3.0.1 ?

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Euuuh le fichier partage.sfr.mobileconfig est un fichier texte, et je ne peux que l'ouvrir sur l'iPhone?! 
Normal?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Oups, doublon. Et j'ai le 3.0.1, ça va donc foirer je suppose


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Personne??!


----------



## jerem87 (9 Septembre 2009)

Sur le 3.0.1 ça devrait fonctionner.

Ton fichier tu l'as envoyé par texte ? Vérifier bien ton extension, j'avais eu le même problème, en plus de .mobilconfig, j'avais une extension d'un fichier texte. Essai de le renommer.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

J'ai fait:

"Téléchargé le fichier lié sous", je l'ai déposé sur mon bureau. Je n'ai aucune extension pour le moment.
Je l'envoie par mail&#8230;! Tu es co en ce moment?

Je fais "lire les infos" et j'ai "fichier texte" comme type de doc. Je renomme comment?!


----------



## jerem87 (9 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'ai fait:
> 
> "Téléchargé le fichier lié sous", je l'ai déposé sur mon bureau. Je n'ai aucune extension pour le moment.
> Je l'envoie par mail! Tu es co en ce moment?
> ...



Tu mets l'extension : .mobileconfig


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Mais elle y est déjà pourtant! ?! 

Et c'est bien "enregistrer le fichier lié sous"? Avec clic droit?


----------



## pierrelauron (11 Septembre 2009)

iphone 32giga  syteme 3.1 sfr BUG 
l'application du patch fait disparaitre l'option "Partage Internet", et donc la possibilité de l'activer ou non
le retrait du patch fait réaparaitre l'option mais bloquée
solution? merci


----------



## trepied (12 Septembre 2009)

Ba a priori pas de solutions pour le moment. J'ai constater la même chose que toi pierrelauron. Il va forcement y avoir une astuce bientot


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

De toutes manières pour le moment, la 3.1 a supprimé la faille permettant de faire du modem sans payer&#8230;

Peut être une prochaine fois&#8230;


----------



## meth13 (23 Septembre 2009)

le fichier partage.sfr.mobileconfig quand je clique dessus ca me donne un texte , ya rien de telechargeable, je fais comment , quelqu un a un lien fiable?


----------



## Futur (31 Décembre 2009)

Merci!


----------



## ARSyBi (11 Mai 2010)

je suis pommé j'ai tenté la manip et mon option partage de connection a disparu !!
que faire pour le remettre ? comment desinstalelr le patch ?


----------



## Almedia (16 Juin 2010)

Attention, cette astuce ne fonctionne pas avec la version OS 3.1.3 (7E18) de l'iphone 3GS. 
Si quelqu'un d'autre a une autre astuce, mais sans avoir à le jailbreaker, bien évidemment !


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juin 2010)

Oui bah ça. C'est pas nouveau ! 
Bienvenu parmi nous.


----------



## Melissa2K10 (28 Juillet 2010)

attention, je me suis déja fait avoir plusieurs fois, le user agent change tout seul parfois. Et la...ça raque


----------



## snoozriton (30 Juillet 2010)

Avant j'avais un iPhone 3G et j'utilisais le partage de connexion gratuitement. 
En achetant l'iPhone 4 j'ai cru que ça allait être fini. 
J'ai donc été surpris, au premier branchement en USB du tel, de voir le bandeau bleu de partage de connexion apparaitre. 
Je me suis dit super, avec le nouvel iPhone, ils autorisent le partage de connexion. 
En cherchant un peu, je découvre qu'il y a maintenant avec les nouveaux forfaits Illymitics 5 une option gratuite de modem 3G+ ajustable jusque 40 pour 1Go de consommation. 
Ça fait un mois que je m'en sers, j'ai n'ai vu aucun hors forfait, juste une alerte me disant que j'avais dépasser 1Go pour l'option modem et que j'allais être bridé. 
Je verrai sur ma prochaine facture mais il semble bien que ce soit bien inclus maintenant...
Quelqu'un a des infos ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Juillet 2010)

C'est pas le genre à inclure du mode modem 1Go gratuitement&#8230; Fais attention.
Mais s'il n'y a aucun changement, soit tu la joues réglo et tu leur dis, soit tu profites !


----------



## snoozriton (30 Juillet 2010)

Je vous dirai ça dans quelques jours lorsque j'aurai ma facture lol
Mais c'est sur que je ne dirai rien 
Et je pense quand même que ça s'afficherait dans la consommation en cours. 
Autre chose intéressante c'est que je n'ai plus besoin du user agent. 
Dernière chose intéressante; comme je l'ai dit au dessus je suis maintenant bridé à 128ko comme j'ai dépassé les 1go. En faisant un test de début sur le net, c'est effectivement bridé. Sauf que j'utilise un VPN. Et lorsque j'active le VPN, plus de bridage  C'est bien cool.


----------



## maximust11 (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai exactement le meme "probleme" que toi snoozriton.

J'ai reçu mon iphone 4 chez sfr il y'a moins d'un mois et je peut utiliser sans problême le partage de connection sur mon mac. 

En allant sur reglage>général>réseau, je n'ais pas eu "configuration du partage de connection" mais c'était deja activé. et cela marche sans encours de consommation hors forfait sur mon suivi conso.

Quelqu'un aurait des infos? il s'agit peut etre d'un bug de configuration sfr sur certains modele? tiens nous au courant quand tu recois ta facture snoozriton, j'en ferai de meme


----------



## snoozriton (12 Août 2010)

@maximust11
J'ai reçu ma facture. Résultat 40 doption modem 3G+:-(
Pourtant rien pendant 1 mois dans l'encours de consommation. C'est pas normal je trouve. 
Mais depuis je l'ai jailbreaké et j'utilise Mywi. 
Tant pis. J'ai pas l'intention de donner 40 par mois.


----------



## maximust11 (12 Août 2010)

Salut snoozriton, je viens de voir effectivement que c'est une option par palier. Un peu scandaleux quand même. Quoi qu'il en soit je vais jailbreaker mon iphone 4 de ce pas. On m'a parlé de pdanet par cydia. Cela fonctionne il bien sur mac et sans surcout? Et Mywi par rapport a pdanet?


----------



## snoozriton (12 Août 2010)

@Maximust11
Avant j'utilisais pdanet qui nécessite un client sur l'ordinateur. Mywi de son coté ne nécessite pas de client sur l'ordinateur et peut être connecté en Bluetooth contrairement à Pdanet. 
Et on a le même bandeau bleu de partage de connexion qui apparaît. 
Je suis en période d'essai de Mywi depuis 4j et je vais l'adopter 
Malheureusement, il y aura besoin du user agent dans le navigateur. Ou alors utiliser un VPN qui permet de ne pas utiliser de user agent et de passer outre les 1Go de données par mois.


----------



## PHILTI (14 Août 2010)

Pour ma part, j'active le partage, et mon Mac détecte l'iPhone. Mais dans préférence réseau, la petite lumière en face de iPhone est orange (pas verte, pas rouge, mais orange).


----------



## maximust11 (15 Août 2010)

Alors je viens d'installer mywi, super logiciel, par contre pas besoin de vpn ou d'user agent. Passé les 1go de donnés chez sfr, la connexion est bridée mais cela n'engendre pas de surcout.


----------



## snoozriton (15 Août 2010)

@MaxiMust11 : tu es sous Mac ou PC ? Quel navigateur utilises-tu?
En ce qui me concerne je suis sous Mac avec Safari. 
Tant mieux si tu n'as pas besoin du user agent. 
En revanche, tu te retrouves avec un débit bridé alors qu'avec un VPN, mon débit n'est pas bridé au-delà des 1GO. C'est quand même bien pratique lorsque tu es sur l'ordinateur justement... Sinon c'est un peu trop lent.


----------



## lil_flow (16 Août 2010)

jerem87 a dit:


> 1°) Assurez-vous d'avoir l'OS 3.0


 
En 3.1.3 ca marche?
Je préfère poser la question avant de perdre mon temps bêtement...


----------



## CedGex92 (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour !
J'ai utilisé une version d'un tweak (me souviens plus le nom) sous cydia qui permettait de voir apparaitre le mode tethered (partage de la connexion internet) sous mon iPhone 4.

Tout content de pouvoir m'en servir pour la première fois loin de ma connexion internet, sur mon mac, j'ai eu la désagréable surprise de voir que j'ai eu une alerte SMS d'un hors forfait de 155 !!!

Donc du coup, j'ai appelé SFR qui n'a pas été capable de me dire de quoi il s'agissait : ils doivent me rappeler d'ici la fin de la semaine pour me dire ... mais en parcourant les différents forum, je me dis qu'il s'agit peut etre de mon partage entre mon iPhone et mon Mac ... Pourtant, je ne pense pas avoir consommé 155 euros en 2 jours d'utilisation genre surf, mail de temps en temps ...

Bref, tout ça pour vous dire que je suis un peu dégoûté parce que pas trop au courant de ces choses là (merci SFR de prévenir) et que donc, je me tournerais bien vers une solution alternative genre MyWi ou PDANet.

Que me conseillez vous comme appli pour avoir un partage de connexion (de temps en temps, c'est assez rare mais ca peut etre utile des fois) totalement gratuit ?

Merci de vos réponses. 

PS: j'ai un iPhone 4, en 4.1 jailbreaké.


----------



## BlackBurn (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

Des sources non sûr disent que maintenant, les opérateur detectent si on utilisent des applications de partage de Cydia ...

Est-ce vrai ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2011)

BlackBurn a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Des sources non sûr disent que maintenant, les opérateur detectent si on utilisent des applications de partage de Cydia ...
> 
> Est-ce vrai ?



Oui, c'est vrai et cela pose pas mal de soucis de facturation, car bien sûr, ils ne se gênent pas et comme la douloureuse arrive après coup, cela peut faire mal.


----------



## jerem87 (6 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai et cela pose pas mal de soucis de facturation, car bien sûr, ils ne se gênent pas et comme la douloureuse arrive après coup, cela peut faire mal.



Je te confirme également, depuis quelques mois, SFR se rend compte de cette utilisation, même en passant par un User Agent.

C'est pour cela que je viens d'abandonner l'utilisation de l'iPhone en modem, je ne souhaite pas prendre un abonnement onéreux pour utiliser l'option modem 1 fois par mois.


----------



## toti1976 (12 Novembre 2011)

Super totu claire et simple merci !


----------



## mashine (5 Septembre 2013)

Pourquoi cela ne marche pas sur le EDGE ?


----------



## Alain Delerm (4 Mars 2014)

mashine a dit:


> Pourquoi cela ne marche pas sur le EDGE ?


J'espère ne pas dire de bêtises mais je crois que c'est parce que Edge ne suffit même pas pour se connecter correctement et qu'il est trop faible.


----------

